# A salute to the youth of to day



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Three short videos from the New Zealand Big Sing competition for schools, it is wonderful that the youth of to day are interested in music other than pop and rap. *

*Goin' Home - Dvorak arr Josh Clark (Dilworth Fortissimo 2015) *
*Dilworth Senior Campus*






//////////////////////////

* Tota pulchra es - Maurice Durufle

Wellington Girls' College *






* leaning on a lamp post 
Saint Kentigern College*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

That was fun, thanks.

You NZeders have the unfair advantage of having inherited the Maori tradition of close harmony singing.


----------

